# Brandon needs a new home



## Lati49 (Jul 15, 2007)

I am moving to China and I cannot take my baby with me.

Brandon is a lovable sweety who loves other dogs, loves to walk and loves to 

be an important member of his family.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*HRI can help*

If you contact HRI, they can help you find a perfect home for him.

www.havaneserescue.com


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I second HRI. How come you can't take him, though? A friend of mine just spent 9 months in Shanghai and she took all three of their dogs with her.

Alexa


----------

